# Re-Handle Coupons Available!



## Dave Martell

Fund raising for knifemaking equipment is in effect - Limited Time Offer! 

*Western Re-Handle Coupon*


----------



## cnochef

Dave Martell said:


> Fund raising for knifemaking equipment is in effect - Limited Time Offer!
> 
> *Western Re-Handle Coupon*


 
Do you foresee any problem rehandling an Ichimonji TKC 240mm Western Gyuto? If not, I will buy a coupon from you!


----------



## Dave Martell

I've already done a few of them - no problem-o.


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Had to take a second look there, looked like mother of pearl inlays... that would have been sweet! (Just sayin'  )


----------



## Dave Martell

Pierre, please don't give them any ideas.


----------



## Dave Martell

I don't want to keep this offer open too much longer so we'll call it quits on Friday night. 

Thank you to everyone who has participated.


----------



## Dave Martell

Last day today! Thanks again folks.


----------



## Bryan G.

Missed it, darn. Dave are planning on making any Sujihikis in the near future? I think I may have been converted back to western handles


----------



## Dave Martell

Yes sir, I have western sujihikis in the works, my own knives.


----------



## apicius9

Bryan G. said:


> I think I may have been converted back to western handles


 
That's just wrong 

Stefan


----------



## Bryan G.

Lmao ... I was like why would Stefan be responding to my reply, hahaha ... That made my day.

Dave looking for a 270mm Suji with D.Martell western handle, high quality carbon steel (no semi stainless or stainless) ... Just made a post on main forum. Keep me updated Dave.

-Bryan

PS. Money willing still have to get a couple Stefan handles! If not for circumstances I would have had one done already Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

If you want to take a chance on a new knifemaker I might be able to help with the knife too.


----------



## jcsiii

Hi Dave,

Can you rehandle a Glestain gyuto to a similar fashion like this fish gyuto of a few years ago?

http://www.knifeforums.com/forums/fbbuploads/1175379132-IMG_3697_1_1.JPG


----------



## Dave Martell

Is it the wood or pins or both that you're looking for?


----------



## Dave Martell

*Re-handle Coupons* are being offered again. :smile1:

I'm getting myself caught up on handle work so now would be a great time to send in your knives for rehandling. I suspect this will be the last time I can make this offer with the upcoming knifemaking starting, the cost for rehandle work will have to be full price at that time. 

Thanks to everyone for all of your support and continued business! :thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## apicius9

Does that mean you will have time for mine now? :excited:

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> Does that mean you will have time for mine now? :excited:
> 
> Stefan




LOL - yeah I actually looked at yours tonight.....as I walked by.....but that's the closet I've got in a month.


----------



## jcsiii

More the rehandle, wood and grinding of the butt end cap to better balance out the knife.


----------



## jcsiii

Also how long are you going to have the re-handle coupon sale for?

Thanks,


----------



## Dave Martell

jcsiii said:


> Also how long are you going to have the re-handle coupon sale for?
> 
> Thanks,


 

Probably a few days.


----------



## Dave Martell

jcsiii said:


> More the rehandle, wood and grinding of the butt end cap to better balance out the knife.




I have to grind and blend in the bolster and ferrule so I guess I'd be doing this by default.


----------



## Dave Martell

Last call today folks.


----------



## Dave Martell

Back by popular demand for a limited time only! _(I sound like an TV commercial here)_ *

Re-Handle Coupons!!* :jumping2:


----------



## Dave Martell

OK guys I'm thinking that enough is enough since I have a stack of sold re-handle coupons to work on. I'll give this one more day and then it's the new pricing ($75 increase) from here on out.

Thank you for your support everyone!


----------



## ThEoRy

Ha! Snagged one!


----------



## Dave Martell

ThEoRy said:


> Ha! Snagged one!


 

Cool - thanks Rick!


----------



## mc2442

I guess I am a sucker in a buying mood. I admire a lot of the handles that people post, and know I will eventually re-handle something to personalize it a bit......so Dave you got another, even though I have no clue what I will use it for or when. Thank you for the deal though.


----------



## Dave Martell

mc2442 said:


> I guess I am a sucker in a buying mood. I admire a lot of the handles that people post, and know I will eventually re-handle something to personalize it a bit......so Dave you got another, even though I have no clue what I will use it for or when. Thank you for the deal though.




Matt, we'll hook you up when the time comes, thank you!


----------



## jwpark

I'm tempted to buy another gyuto for this coupon.

Ugh, just when I think I'm, they pull me back in.


----------



## Dave Martell

You can't escape the pull Jay.


----------



## MadMel

Hey Dave, how long are those coupons valid?


----------



## Potato42

Dave Martell said:


> You can't escape the pull Jay.


----------



## mhlee

MadMel said:


> Hey Dave, how long are those coupons valid?


 
I think they're valid for a long while. 

At least I hope so. I've bought four (so far - I'm tempted to buy another), and I haven't rehandled a single knife yet. I have a 240 Hiromoto Gyuto from the second group buy and the handle that Dave put on it is awesome. 

I bought them because I know that it's inevitable that I WILL buy more knives and when I do, I will send them to Dave to have them rehandled. :help4:


----------



## Potato42

Yeah I think I actually have some sharpening coupons from way back in the day. No clue where they are. I asked Dave once if they expire and the response I got was no. No expiration date on them either.


----------



## Dave Martell

MadMel said:


> Hey Dave, how long are those coupons valid?



For as long as I can drag myself into my shop.


----------



## WildBoar

Just put myself in for two more at some point down the road :knight:


----------



## Dave Martell

WildBoar said:


> Just put myself in for two more at some point down the road :knight:




Thank you - thank you!


----------



## MadMel

Dave Martell said:


> For as long as I can drag myself into my shop.


 
Ahh that's nice to hear.. Imma get a couple just in case lol.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks Mel!


----------



## Dave Martell

OK, that's it folks I'll be shutting this down in just a few minutes. Again, thanks to all who have taken part in this sale. :thumbsup:

Dave


----------

